# Which cartoon character does your chi look like???



## 18453

Lotus looks like Bat Fink


















Doo I'm still thinking about


----------



## foggy

LOL! So funny.

Roo is a cross between Roo from Winnie the Poo and Ren from Ren and Stimpy. :lol:



















Pip hmm... I'm not sure. Will have to think about it more.


----------



## jessicao32

honestly i have no clue about my chi and who they look like..but i was told my Bayle looks like Yoda...LOL


----------



## Brodysmom

ha ha! Brody is definitely speedy gonzales!! He runs around here like a tornado.


----------



## michele

Lily looks like a Meercat when she's on her 2 back legs on lookout


----------



## 18453

Hahahahaha I love it!!!!! 

Omg Michele is it Alexander the meercat hhahahs from the compare the Market advert hahahaha!!

I'm still thinking about daisy


----------



## michele

YES that's it she puts her 2 feet on the back of the settee to look to see who's in the kitchen through the hatch,i'll try and get a photo one day


----------



## Smith

For Lyra, I think I gotta go with Bambi:









Daisy actually kind of reminds me of Tinkerbell:


----------



## jazzman

Mateo looks like Woody Woodpecker.
He acts like him too !

























.


----------



## 18453

Hahahaha I wanna make that woody woodpecker noise now hahahahahaha


----------



## elaina

i call Tootsie my little deer , so i would say she looks like Rudolfs girlfreind,Clarice :reindeer:








( i'm still thinking of who minnie looks like. lol)


----------



## cherper

Catwoman!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

*My Dogs as Cartoon Characters...*

Jerry--Tyrone from the Backyardigans





















Tabitha--Garfield


----------



## cprcheetah

Love these! I've put my thinking cap on to figure out which one Zoey is.....


----------



## Smith

cprcheetah said:


> Love these! I've put my thinking cap on to figure out which one Zoey is.....


Chilly Willy?


----------



## cprcheetah

When I asked Rob he said "Jessica" from Who Framed Roger Rabbit because I'm always dressing her in hooker dresses lmao (anything with like thin straps he calls it Zoey's hooker dresses lmao).

So the one my hubby & I came up with is that Zoey is like Dino Flinstone, always happy and excited about everything....that's my Zoey! Okay maybe not about getting her nails trimmed, but EVERYTHING else she is always happy about.


----------



## cprcheetah

Smith said:


> Chilly Willy?


Very cute, yes she does look like Chilly Willy. Thanks!


----------



## elaina

i found one. lol. Minnie looks like Bambis freind Flower


----------



## 18453

Hahaha you guys are so incentive!!!! I still haven't come up with one for daisy but I have for another dog haha


----------



## Terri

LOL those are too cute!!
I cant think who my 3 are like. x


----------



## 18453

Dillon reminds me of the guy from lazy town haha


----------



## Natti

Maisie reminds me of DeeDee from Dexters Lab (cartoon network) - She always used to be into everything and wanting to know what everyones doing all the time... That's maisie exactly!


----------



## Camo'sDad

I know it's not a cartoon character but our Camo bears a strong resemblance to this movie character...................

Why so serious?.....


----------



## 18453

Camo'sDad said:


> I know it's not a cartoon character but our Camo bears a strong resemblance to this movie character...................
> 
> Why so serious?.....


I hope he's nothing like him


----------



## Camo'sDad

Daisydoo said:


> I hope he's nothing like him


Nah, he's a good boy.


----------



## 18453

That's ok then  welcome to the nut house btw


----------



## MndaNGmoe

I know Gizmo isnt a cartoon but hes what Gizzys name is pretty much based off of. Lol 

and Ren!


----------



## Terri

Daisydoo said:


> Dillon reminds me of the guy from lazy town haha


Will need to google this now. lol


----------



## MsGramma

*Zoey*

My Zoey looks like Stitch from Lilo and stitch HEHEHE 
View attachment 4958


View attachment 4959


----------



## MsGramma

Jerry'sMom said:


> Jerry--Tyrone from the Backyardigans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabitha--Garfield


Wow good look alike !!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

MsGramma said:


> Wow good look alike !!


awww thanks  it goes with their personalities too...
and, I do see the Zoey resemblance to Stitch!


----------



## 18453

Haha this thread is funny where's everyone else or did they switch their imagination off


----------



## Aquarius

Brilliant thread!!!

I have Biggles as Odie - he may not look very like him - but his personality is spot on and this is how Biggles always greets visitors whether they like dogs or not - no choice


----------



## cprcheetah

Sebastian resembled Yoda his official name was Sebastian Yoda, at first I was going to name him Yoda Sebastian but hubby vetoed he didn't want a dog named Yoda.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Ninja and Prada



















Baby-Love


----------



## 18453

Hahahahaha this is hilarious!!!!


----------



## Guess

Versachi is definitely Master Splinter, from the Ninja Turtles. Very wise, patient, intelligent and mature looking.


















Prada, nothing comes to mind as of yet.


----------



## Natti

Guess said:


> Versachi is definitely Master Splinter


I can really see that!


----------



## foggy

LOL. Some of these are really hilarious! I love this thread.


----------

